# XCR Stock



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a USED Remington XCR stock for sale. It is for a long action and is scratched up a bit. Make me an offer if interested. You can text me if you'd like (435-669-2137). I'm in West Jordan. Thanks!


----------

